# Recently finished spec house



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, I'm caught up for the first time in 8 or 9 months. Sitting in the office watching stock prices go up and down... So, here's some pics of one of two spec houses I just finished. Yes, this is the one I posted earlier with the frozen dig.

Main Valve/PRV station. That's a 1-1/2" water service. Ridiculous new code:









Rental Suite HWT:


















Main House Tankless:









Kitchen:



























Master Ensuite Lavs:









Powder Lav:


















Living Room:









Driveway:


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice job but the galvy riser clamp kills it.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

stecar said:


> Nice job but the galvy riser clamp kills it.


There's ABS isolators in there. No electrical connection between pipe and clamps.


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

The wood kills it for me also I don't think csst can be used as a appliance connector.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

he did a nice job. you guys can find anything to rip on someone. why should anyone put up a pic of their work. if you guys are so good, lets see every job that you have done. i bet you are as good as you think until you let everyone judge your work.:laughing:


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice, do you strap the water heater because of earthquakes?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Steveking said:


> The wood kills it for me also I don't think csst can be used as a appliance connector.


Heh. :laughing: Wood is bad, mkay? WTF is wrong with wood? They build houses out of it, ya know. :yes:
CSST is legal here. I'm not the gasfitter, but that fitter is good at what he does.


tim666 said:


> Nice, do you strap the water heater because of earthquakes?


Yes. It's the law. Do I think it'll help in a big shake? No. But in a medium shake it might hold that thing in place - perhaps prevent a fire.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Awesome, never had to plan for anything like that here. The closest I've come to feeling the ground move is the couple times Motorhead played Halifax


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Where it's coming from the city, is that black poly? What is that fitting you have getting you from poly to brass called?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^^ I bet that is "municipal pipe" same OD as copper.... So that will be a 1-1/2" compression x MIP... Approved for underground ....

Nice work Futz.... We just have to get you on the Uponor band wagon..,

Didn't realize you needed to strap in BC


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

redbeardplumber said:


> ^^^^ I bet that is "municipal pipe" same OD as copper.... So that will be a 1-1/2" compression x MIP... Approved for underground .... Nice work Futz.... We just have to get you on the Uponor band wagon.., Didn't realize you needed to strap in BC


I've never seen it, I've only ever seen pvc flanged, or copper water service 

If it's plastic and your using compression what's stopping it from crushing or slipping? I would be afraid of that blowing in the middle of the night 

You did a great job by the way! 
It really looks like you take pride in your work


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Ptturner91 said:


> I've never seen it, I've only ever seen pvc flanged, or copper water service
> 
> If it's plastic and your using compression what's stopping it from crushing or slipping? I would be afraid of that blowing in the middle of the night
> 
> ...



They are required here also, 200PSI poly service tube quite common. We use FORD or A.Y. McDONALD brass fittings. Stainless pipe inserts are used on the poly end to prevent crushing, and you better get them damn tight! What do other guys use for service line? Braze or just solder it?

http://www.aymcdonald.com/en-US/No-lead-74753-straight-coupling-x-mnpt.html


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

PeckPlumbing said:


> They are required here also, 200PSI poly service tube quite common. We use FORD or A.Y. McDONALD brass fittings. Stainless pipe inserts are used on the poly end to prevent crushing, and you better get them damn tight! What do other guys use for service line? Braze or just solder it? http://www.aymcdonald.com/en-US/No-lead-74753-straight-coupling-x-mnpt.html


It's usually soft copper so just solder a ball valve on
Big commercial is pvc so flange it! Old stuff is steel 

Just never seen it and it caught my eye and was wondering how it works

Anyone ever had a blow out cause of it?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

No blow outs.... Like peck said. There is a stainless insert that goes in the pipe..... Blow outs happen if you don't use these fittings... There are philmac plastic fittings that can be trouble some.... Just had one blow out And replaced with the compression fitting.


----------



## MNplumb1 (Feb 17, 2014)

If it is poly coming into house it has to be SDR11 and then we have to fuse it with poly to stainless adaptor. If it is copper we have to use a hammer flare in brass and put threaded ball valve on before meter.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

redbeardplumber said:


> ^^^^ I bet that is "municipal pipe" same OD as copper.... So that will be a 1-1/2" compression x MIP... Approved for underground ....





Ptturner91 said:


> I've never seen it, I've only ever seen pvc flanged, or copper water service
> 
> If it's plastic and your using compression what's stopping it from crushing or slipping? I would be afraid of that blowing in the middle of the night


Ya, that 1-1/2" water service is Poly-E, I guess 160 series. I didn't install it. The connection on it is a Mueller-style compression fitting - I don't know the brand - probably Ford or something. There is a stainless insert in the pipe so the Mueller tooth ring bites good and doesn't creep. Then I anchor it to the slab with that 3/8" rods and riser clamp for extra insurance against creepage. It would be very bad if that were to creep and blow off. Muellers don't tend to do that often, but they are made for underground where the dirt tends to hold things in place, not for above-slab like this, so I worry about it and take extra precautions.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

looks nice . gotta love all of that pex in around ten years when its failing it will provide plenty of work for you


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

titaniumplumbr said:


> looks nice . gotta love all of that pex in around ten years when its failing it will provide plenty of work for you


Heh  It'll last longer than that. We're just now beginning to have a few rare poly-b failures here - stuff that was installed back in the 80's. I expect PEX should last at least as long. We shall see.


----------

